# Hay Bale Blinds



## Dwagner (Sep 11, 2003)

I have been considering one of the large round hay bale blinds for snow goose hunting. Has anyone used one? Do they work, or do the birds shy away from them. Do the layout blinds work better? Thanks for any help. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Go with the layout blinds, birds flare big time of the hayball type blinds.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

2 words for you to remember when concealing yourself in a field...

"Low Profile"

...and hay bale blinds don't have it. You'd be better off covering yourself with burlap and laying in the dekes than using a hay bale blind IMO.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a hay bale blind and use it when hunting with my kids, especially in the late season when we put a small propane heater in it to keep warm. Let's them move around and makes the time pass better for them.

Works best when hunting the honkers though, they are so stupid they'll come in to just about anything.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Every once in awhile you'll see birds feeding next to haybales.It happens much more in Canada than the states these days.Gotta admit, those things look comortable, and if you got the money it might be worth it for those rare days.Maybe along fence rows as well?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Theres a brand new one for sale on the classifieds board that is a steal. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey J.D., how was your spring down there this year? I'm going to try to hook up with you one of these years....but next spring is looking grim again as I'm taking 2 large vaca's with the Sask. trip and a honeymoon in Feb. I'll try to find room!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The spring hunt was tough as usual but still managed to put a good sized dent in the pop. Added another collar to the collection and a guy i was hunting with shot one with just a band on it.  I hunted three states this spring and made it to within 50 miles of the Nodak border. If you dont make it down I might have to come up if you guys have those pockets of birds staying around as late as you did last year. 8) Good luck in sask.(Not that youll need it!) :beer: - J.D.


----------

